# PROOF - ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCE IS OUT TO KILL US ALL.



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 648931


To me this suggests that whoever programmed this particular instance of AI needs to go back and read the manual again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> To me this suggests that whoever programmed this particular instance of AI needs to go back and read the manual again.


Then the article, goes on to explain how any Terrorist can program an algorithm to do the same . . .

Designing 40,000 Chemical Weapons in 6 hours .

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY"

" NO NEED TO TIP "!


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't know why they would want to publish a story like this. There was something wrong with their training data or logic. But they want some kind of cookie? Pfft.


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Keep living ya lives in fear and panic.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

nicoj36 said:


> Keep living ya lives in fear and panic.


*Here are some notable leaders and influencers who have made no secret of their aim to depopulate:*

*Bill Gates* “First, we’ve got population. The world today has 6.8 billion people. That’s headed up to about 9 billion. Now, if we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care, reproductive health services, we lower that by, perhaps, 10 or 15 percent.”

*Prince Philip* “Human population growth is probably the single most serious long-term threat to survival. We’re in for a major disaster if it isn’t curbed—not just for the natural world, but for the human world.

The more people there are, the more resources they’ll consume, the more pollution they’ll create, the more fighting they’ll do. We have no option. If it isn’t controlled voluntarily, it will be controlled involuntarily by an increase in disease, starvation and war.”

*Zbigniew Brzezinski* “In early times, it was easier…to control a million people than physically to kill a million people. Today, it is infinitely easier to kill a million people than to control a million people. It is easier to kill than to control…”

*Ted Turner* “A total population of 250 to 300 million people, a 95% decline from present levels, would be ideal.”

*Jacques Cousteau* “One American burdens the earth much more than twenty Bangladeshes. … This is a terrible thing to say. In order to stabilize world population, we must eliminate 350,000 people per day. It is a horrible thing to say, but it’s just as bad not to say it.”


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

nicoj36 said:


> Keep living ya lives in fear and panic.


I think "fear and panic" is coming back in 2024.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)




----------

